# Thoughts on Arturia Keylab Mkii Keyboard?



## Vincent Cote (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been looking at this board for producing music in FL Studio as a beginner and wondered what you guys think about it. This keyboard has all the features I want in a keyboard. Thank you in advance. 

Keyboard mentionned: https://www.arturia.com/products/hybrid-synths/keylab-mkii/overview


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 17, 2020)

Go for it.


----------



## RiverOak (Apr 18, 2020)

The new generation KeyLabs are definitely a step up from the previous ones (which I would not recommend).
If this fits your needs in terms of functionality I would go for it without hesitation!


----------



## visiblenoise (Apr 19, 2020)

I got the cheaper Keylab Essential not too long ago to complement my digital piano. I've been using it a lot and I'm quite happy with it, despite having to get used to the synth keys (which the model you're looking at doesn't have).

I also use it with FL Studio, and it works almost flawlessly. Some of the special buttons like Undo and the metronome toggle don't work, which is a minor annoyance. Luckily the main transport controls and the record button work. From my googling around, it doesn't look like the other buttons will ever be fixed (unless FL Studio fixes it on their side).


----------



## KeithHendrix33 (Aug 31, 2020)

I just picked one of these up. I am not new to music but somewhat re-entering the world of MIDI. It's very intuitive and I have had no problem whatsoever getting done what I need to get done so far.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 1, 2020)

I got a Keylab Mk2 61 a few weeks ago and I'm pretty happy with it.
The black keys are a tiny bit narrower than the ones on my old Novation Impulse, but I've gotten used to them now.
Very solid construction with quiet key action which is synthy (not like a real piano).
Overall,..
So far so good.


----------



## Mhein (Sep 1, 2020)

ironbut said:


> I got a Keylab Mk2 61 a few weeks ago and I'm pretty happy with it.
> The black keys are a tiny bit narrower than the ones on my old Novation Impulse, but I've gotten used to them now.
> Very solid construction with quiet key action which is synthy (not like a real piano).
> Overall,..
> ...



Sure you aren't thinking of the Novation Launchkey? Mk 3 launchkeys just came out, but Arturia Keylabs are mk2. Arturias web site makes no mention of a mk3.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 1, 2020)

Mhein said:


> Sure you aren't thinking of the Novation Launchkey? Mk 3 launchkeys just came out, but Arturia Keylabs are mk2. Arturias web site makes no mention of a mk3.


Yeah Arturia are still on the Mk2. 

As a synth weighted controller, these are amazing boards. I borrowed one from the music store I work at (keyboards) for a good few weeks last December and didn't want to give it back. Great key action. It's the same as the Matrix Brute incidentally. Nice metal case with wood end caps. Works nicely with many DAWs and Analog lab. 

Thumbs up.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 1, 2020)

You're probably right.
I was thinking I'd read an SOS blurb about the mk3 being released but it was probably their review of the Novation I saw!
Sorry!


----------

